# Flamethrower Sous Vide Brisket



## BaxtersBBQ

Did my first sous vide flamethrower brisket and WOW. Best brisket I’ve ever had in my life. Seriously. Unbelievably tender and juicy. Can’t even explain the texture.  It turned the flat into filet mignon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	















Did some takeout containers for friends.


----------



## BandCollector

What does flamethrower have to do with this cook?

John


----------



## smokeymose

Looks good! I'll assume the flamethrower is the searing method.
You have lucky friends.
Is it possible to substitute the beans with another slice of brisket?
:-)


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

BandCollector said:


> What does flamethrower have to do with this cook?
> 
> John



It’s smoked for 3 hours, then sous vide for 44 hours at 140F then a flamethrower makes the bark/crust. I have videos but it won’t let me attach them so here’s a screenshot.


----------



## BandCollector

That's pretty cool. . .Thanks!


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

smokeymose said:


> Looks good! I'll assume the flamethrower is the searing method.
> You have lucky friends.
> Is it possible to substitute the beans with another slice of brisket?
> :-)


Cmon I made those beans from scratch!  lol


----------



## El Duderino

That looks freaking fantastic. Where does one acquire a food flamethrower? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Winterrider

I will take a container, my address is - - - -


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

El Duderino said:


> That looks freaking fantastic. Where does one acquire a food flamethrower? Asking for a friend...



Got mine online from Walmart. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Well worth the price. It’s friggin awesome


----------



## El Duderino

BaxtersBBQ said:


> Got mine online from Walmart.
> Well worth the price. It’s friggin awesome


----------



## sandyut

that is a wild idea.  looks good man!


----------



## Sowsage

Looks great! How was the smoke flavor?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Looks great!


----------



## one eyed jack

Great looking plate of chow!!  On the fine china, no less.  

The flame thrower looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

Sowsage said:


> Looks great! How was the smoke flavor?



Honestly a little strong. I used pecan with a little hickory. I was afraid I wouldnt be able to taste it, so I hammered it hard with smoke for those first three hours. It didn’t form a smoke ring but vacuum sealing it for the sous vide really locked in the smoke. Also next time I’ll go a little lighter on the rub. 
I took a million videos, it won’t let me upload them on here so I’m going to edit them and put them on YouTube then I’ll post the link.


----------



## SmokinAl

It looks real good!
Would you mind posting your times & Temps in the SV.
Al


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

SmokinAl said:


> It looks real good!
> Would you mind posting your times & Temps in the SV.
> Al



3 hours at lowest setting in smoker or 140F
44 hours in Sous Vide at 140F
Flamethrower if you like a good bark/crust

Only think I would change would be going lighter on my smoke and rub. Texture and juiciness of the meat was absolutely perfect.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great Baxter!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## dr k

El Duderino said:


> That looks freaking fantastic. Where does one acquire a food flamethrower? Asking for a friend...


Weedburner, ice melter, charcoal starter, camp fire starter, food searer.  I love this thing.
There are others under $40. This is the one I got a couple years ago when it was $32.


----------



## smoke83340

BaxtersBBQ said:


> Did my first sous vide flamethrower brisket and WOW. Best brisket I’ve ever had in my life. Seriously. Unbelievably tender and juicy. Can’t even explain the texture.  It turned the flat into filet mignon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 441931
> View attachment 441932
> View attachment 441933
> 
> Did some takeout containers for friends.


Looks awesome.   What do you use for a SV bag for a cut that size?


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

smoke83340 said:


> Looks awesome.   What do you use for a SV bag for a cut that size?



 Just  the standard heavy duty food saver bags. Cut it to size off the roll.


----------



## smoke83340

BaxtersBBQ said:


> Just  the standard heavy duty food saver bags. Cut it to size off the roll.


Thanks,  I don't have a food saver, I may invest.


----------

